# ADA Mini-S, the black rock [Lesson Learned]



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, after much hard work, plus a lot of trial and error, I've finally reached a point where I'm ready to show you guys my tank. So with allow me to present my tank, named after a great O.A.R. song, *Black Rock*.










Tank: ADA mini-s
Lighting: ADA mini solar
Filter: Eheim Ecco 2232
Substrate: Aquasoil w/ powersand
Ferts: ADA step 1, Brighty K, Fleet, and stumpremover
Flora: HC, dwarf hairgrass, crypto wendtti, rotala rotundifolia (indica?)
Fauna: 1 lone bee shrimp, couple cherries, pond snails and a juvi SAE on a BBA cleaning mission. :icon_lol:


I'm really proud to say that this is how my tank looks with all the equipment in the tank. Only lilies, that's it. I just got done with the first trim and hope to bring you all along as it grows out. Hopefully what I have envisioned in my mind will surface. 










I have the Co2 limewood diffuser and heater located under the table in what I call the G.C.O.O.T.T. (get crap out of the tank). Thanks to Snazzy for getting me started on his DIY inline heater: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/36257-diy-external-heater-56k.html?highlight=heater

Co2 misting is delivered by the output lily via a limewood diffuser located slightly in front of and under the output of the pvc T. 









I am also very proud of my HC lawn. This started out as a dime size ROAK from JenthePlantGeek, so a big thank you goes to her. In my experience, hc loves excel. So the tank gets .3ml daily and 2.5 for a big boost at water changes. 









There is some pesky BBA that appeared during my Co2 experimentation. Excel is keeping it a bay until my Co2 solenoid comes in next week. But other than that, no real algae issues exist.


















So there you have it, a year after my first nano. When you look back on things, it becomes apparent how far you’ve come. Just wanted to post a pic of my first nano as a thank you to TPT and APC as a thank you for the advice and source of growth (no pun intended).


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link...great looking HC lawn. How long did it take to grow? And how many watts is the Mini Solar?


----------



## dipan (Dec 3, 2006)

That's are really cool tank and DIY inline setup! I really like the black rock. I was looking for some pieces just like it but came up empty handed. Do you mind telling me what it is and where it came from?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Black onyx rock from a landscape supplier in Southern California.

I just asked him the same thing. =P


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

That tank looks AWESOME! I don't think I've ever seen such an impressive, simple hardscape! That rock is perfect! I'm really liking the tank, a group of bee shrimp would look stunning in there!



epicfish said:


> Black onyx rock from a landscape supplier in Southern California.
> 
> I just asked him the same thing. =P


I was just about to ask the same thing:icon_wink 

Keep up the good work!

-Andrew


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, now i see why the redsea went down!
It looks awesome!
Some advise i have for you- Don't add more bee's.
the single one adds a kind of solitary, simplistic feeling to the tank.


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the great comments there guys. It means a lot. 

*epicfish* - the lawn took about 2-3 months to grow. I didn't have much to start out, only the amount of my old .75g. I would grow a patch and replant. 2 weeks ago it really filled out and went boom. As for the light it's 27w 8000k. That light amount works great for the approx 2.5g I got here.

*dipan* - Thanks for the comp on the black onyx. Epicfish is right, I got it from a building supply store for about a buck. I just wanted to do something different with the hardscape, but keep it traditional at the same time. The black rock really makes the HC color pop.

*epicfish* - thanks for helpin with that one:biggrin: 

*Fish Newb* - Thank's! I agree that bee's would be cool. Right now my cherries are breeding like mad and I'm trying to get a colony going in my 29g. So for now they stay, but later who knows. I think I'm leaning towards bees or natural cherries.

As for the hardscape, I remember reading a post by Steven Chong that you kinda have to go bigger with the hardscape or it gets lost with these iwagumi style layouts. I just wanted to see how big I could take it.lol 

*dufus* - yup that's why she went down. Had to be sacraficed for the good of the cause.

Quick update. Don't put your check valve on backwards after taking your reactor apart to take pictures. Then don't crank up the co2 wondering why it wont bubble. Lol kinda had my bubble counter give me a shower.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

sweeet tank


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! Great tank! I love the lone crypt in there! I love how your HC grows way faster than mine lol. Guess I have to replant it more. Never have... I'll get to it next week.

And I'd love to see the tank from the front. And I also adore how the tank looks to be able to be photgraphed whenever. No need to take any equipment out.

BTW, how much did it all cost?


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*ADA paintball mission*

*Snapple* Thanks man, means a lot from yah

*sandiegoryu* Thanks, I wanted this tank to look great all the time as it is in my living room. I enjoy showing off what a planted tank looks like and spreading the hobby. As for the HC try giving yours an excel kick. I was dosing a HUGE amount in the beginning. I don't recommend it but it was 2.5ml at water changes and .75ml daily. Which equates to 3-4 x reco dosage. The crypt was actually a hitchhiker. I have really enjoyed rasing it from a bud. 


I have started a new project and that is to get my *ADA system 74/version 2* hooked up to a *paintball system*. 

Now I know there are those who say why not get a 5lb tank with a normal regulator. But you have to remember, this is a nano, and a space is of the essence.

So the challenge begins

Here is what I have so far........

The ADA regulator and tank are manufactured by Leland
according to this chart:
http://www.lelandltd.com/Leland Gas Filled Cylinders.pdf

The ADA tank is a Ref#8 with diameter of 1.5" length of 4.5"-5.5" and a volume of *74* (thus the 74 notation)

Also according to the chart the "special" thread is a 5/8"-18 UNF

I haven't confirmed this, but I'm fairly certain this is correct.

The key rest in converting this 5/8" -18 UNF female to a 1/4" NPT left handed thread. That will allow this piece to be screwed in.

http://www.octopustap.com/cart/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=59

The hunt is on......:iamwithst


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

You have done very well with this tank. Good luck with the nano CO2 set-up. I run a 20 lb tank and a spliter for my three ten gallon tanks, but it sits in my home office not work 

Keep us updated.

Hit Rex Grigg up for some manifold info, he is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 20, 2004)

Nice tank - I like the HC lawn also. How do you like the Mini Solar fixture? I'm thinking about getting a setup like that for my office.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

NICE!
im thinking BLACKROCK = LOST!
really love it, but do you know what, maybe think of putting a little bit of elocharis a. towards the right hand edge of the rock just to blend it into the ground a bit more!
top job looks really lovely


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

Was one of the 3-liter bags enough substrate for that setup? I'm considering doing basically the same thing for my desk at work.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Yzmxer99, I saw an ADA regulator for the ADA "Tower" CO2 system. I believe it is standard CGA 320 fitting. If you can just get that "Tower" fitting, then I bet you'll be all set. Just need to get an on/off valve and you'd be set. If someone has more information on the product then please add. I can only find information the ADA catalog.

And natx, I bet the 3 liter bag was enough substrate. It was enough for my 2 gallon cube AND a 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Badcopnofishtank* Thanks! Yeah, a 20# canister under the sofa is a no go with the fiance lol. Don't blame her though. But, I have been eyeing a couple things on Rex's website. Well se though

*melbourne*The hc lawn is my favorite part. As for the solar fixture, I love the complete look it gives the tank. But, it has one downfall. The bulb placement gives a 2" "dead" spot at the left of the tank where the crypt is. It has been a royal pain to get the HC to fill in there. The price is high, but I would recommend it if your going for a nice look.

*FelixAvery* I haven't seen lost, but I'm glad you like the "black rock" The HC is where I want it, the rotala needs to fill in.The rotala is kept over there for a reason that is really hard to capture with the camera. From where I sit on the couch and relax, the hc "field" gives a curious feel. I see a shrimp disappear around the bend and wonder what he's doing. Plus, I can just imagine the field/river bed sweeping around the rock/cliff. Hope that explains the look im going for a bit more, but like I said it's hard when your photo skills are just developing

*natx* No problem with the 3liter bag. I got the 9 liter and more than 6 liters got scaped into my 29g. I'll tell yah, if I had this thing set up at work, I would be one unproductive person! lol

*sandiegoryu* Thanks for the lead! I emailed some companys with no response. I will give the guys over at ADG a call and see what they can get me.


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Weekly Update*

Well it's a week out from my first trim with the stems and I'm learning it really is an art. I trimmed the rotala in the shape that I wanted about 1"-2" up. I then replanted some of the tips that were the same height as the trim. 

The tips have grown much faster than the trims and floped over, I'm planning on thimming them later. The trimmed stems have produced 2 stems from the cut part of the stem. Kinda like new growth from the soil, but at the tip. They are also smaller and bushier at this stage of the growth. Only the tips show the coloration. Hopefully as the growth matures, the color will come out.

I also got my Co2 solenoid today. Very happy about that, since the Co2 stabilty should be the key to my BBA battle, along with reducing the stress on fauna.

Here is an updated pic and a frontal view that *sandiegoryu* asked for. I'm learning a lot with the camera settings, so hopefully I can begin to produce some better pics over time. This is a really interesting hobby in that it requires art skills to make scape and art skills to show others what you are trying to accomplish. :help: lol










P.s. you can really see where the light sits over the tank due to the swivel and light bulb plug. Way Right, which makes growth and photos challenging.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

I think your tank and scape is amazing. Thank you for sharing it is beautiful. How much did the whole thing cost you?


----------



## Kathryn002 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Stunning* nano. Beautiful tank. Really it is. Simple, but sweet. Great job!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Love the look, mechanics and minimalism of your work. Thanks for sharing the heater/CO2 manifold. Great idea.


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*RESGuy* Thanks for the complament. I really don't know the cost, I got lucky and my family banded together and got the pieces as a christmas present. 

*Kathryn002* K.I.S.S. (keep it simple stupid), comming from my engineering background it had to be done.

*Betowess* Glad you liked the reactor/mainifold. With these nanos, its hard to get everything you need in there for a stabile environment without making it clutterd.


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Update 4.8.07*

Well, everything has been growing pretty good and the bba seems to be halting due to the up'd/stabile Co2. I trimmed the HC today due to a thickness of about approx 1.5". I took it down an 3/4" because I worry about the bottom rotting. How thick have people had there HC lawn and are you trimming the top? :Mowing" it down with my scissors seems to be working fine in my case with the top growth returning in a couple of days.

Ill tell you, stem trimming really amazes me. It is a whole new learning process and right now I'm at "trim here and hope it grows in right". Plus, as I trim, the coloration of the rotala is going and I can't figure out how to get the pinks back. Suggestions?

The Co2 adaptor hasn't surfaced yet. I have to give the guys over at ADG a call to see if they can get me the ADA tower adaptor that sandiegoryu mentioned.

Happy Easter all and here's two updated pictures


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

That first picture is awesome!


----------



## bullhead (Apr 6, 2007)

Beautiful and I like the diy also.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Tanks alot YZmxer. I so want to do a lil mini like this now and I know I should NOT spend any more bread or time on tanks. LOL This such a cool gem!


----------



## rnakas (Jan 11, 2007)

Love the HC, and the tank looks good!


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*eklikewhoa* Thanks buddy, it's one of my favorites too.

*bullhead*Thanks, glad you liked the DIY. I found that misting improves as you increase the flow. Kinda interesting trade off.

*Betowess* I justified the expense/christmas present due to this is my baby now. The 29g has become a very low tech grow out. When you focus on one tank, it becomes a lot more enjoyable in my opinion.

*rnakas* Thanks, that trim kinda stunted it for a bit, but its bouncing back


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Lesson Learned*

Well, I was going to hold off on an update until I got into my tank maintance. I have been trying to get that crypt wendtii up out of the water in the hope it wouldn't melt partially emmeresed. No dice. So I trimmed it down, still wasn't happy with it. I took a while, but I finally accepted that the crypt was to big and it had to be ejected to the 29g. Was I surprised when this came out!










Look at that root system. That is after 4 months of growth. I have dug up a picture of the tank when I first planted it on Jan 15, 2007. Notice the cute little crypt in the back. Well... hoping it stays small and denial didn't keep that thing little. 










Lesson Learned, there is not enough room in a mini-s for a crypt. Out with the crypt, back in with the Ludwigia.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

lol now your going to have 20 small crypts. i can see from the pic that a few roots broke off chances are small crypts will start to grow from the roots i found that every time i moved my crypts aroung and a few roots ripped alot of new ones grew there. Good luck removing any traces i tried in my 75 g but the odd one still pops up everyonce and a while.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

> I really like the black rock. I was looking for some pieces just like it but came up empty handed. Do you mind telling me what it is and where it came from?


Looks like Obsidian too me. There's a whole mountian of it just east of Mono Lake. I've collected a couple hundred ponds of it over the years.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

how did you get the crypt out without disturbing everything else and clouding the water?


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Storm_Rider said:


> how did you get the crypt out without disturbing everything else and clouding the water?


You don't in most respects.  Go real slllloooowwww, but it will still kick up some crud.

Sweet tank BTW! Like the rock!


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*D.gilly*:drool: Oh dear lord. I'll tell yah, that something I didn't know. Oh well. If the crypts sprout up form the roots it will be off to the swap and shop. 

*EdTheEdge* Yup, it's obsideon. I got it from Thompson building supply in torrance Ca. Cheap too.

*Storm_Rider* Like kzr750r1 said, I pulled it up real........ slow. There was a little cloud, but not to bad. The filter took care of it quickly The picture was about 2 minutes after it got pulled, so you can see it wasn't to bad. I'm still worried that I'm going to cycle the tank a bit, so its getting a water change later.

*kzr750r1*Thanks! Glad you liked the rock, just trying to do something different. Everyone does the ADA rocks japanese style, but I'm trying to pull in elements from my local region. Plus it was a boatload cheaper :hihi:


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Kind of like the monolith in 2001: A Space Odyssey. Wish I could sit through that entire move in one sitting... It's so slow. 

Do you hear a vocal chorus screaming at you when returning home from work. 

And the theme music.
Bum Bum Bum Bum daaaaaaaaa..... daaaaaaa.... daaaaaaaaa..... Duh Dummmmmmmmmmmm...Bum Bum Bum Bum.....ect..

The crypt will sprout some runner growth but they will be small and easy to pluck out when you find them. Or let em grow out a bit as it will provide a different texture than the HC carpet. They should stay complact with that fixture.

Thanks for sharing this setup. I like it. Plus you know that rock is inert. It's friggin glass.


----------



## Fish'InMN (Apr 23, 2006)

.........Update?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I demand one too :-D.


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great Tank! Im planning something very similar for the external heater design. less clutter = roud:


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

a wonderful tank, i realy like the "hc" lawn, (sorry, but just what is hc?)
can we see some more pictures?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hemianthus Callitrichoides


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

That is a sweet tank. I have a suggestion though... Try placing sandblasted window film as the background to the tank. You should be able to get it at a building supply store. It basically looks like frosted glass and acts like it, but is nothing more than a vinyl sticker. It'll still let light in from the back, but make the back of the tank look like it has a white background, this way the room that's viewable in the back won't distract the viewer from the tank.

Does any of that make sense to you? If it doesn't, I'll try to get some pics up of what I'm talking about.


----------

